# Flamenco Harp: The Music of Ana Crismán



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

As flamenco "evolves" into whatever it is going to become and to be called in the future, novel (to flamenco) instruments are brought in upon which to play. Here is Spanish harpist Ana Crismán playing a sort-of Soléa por Bulerias on a TV talent show. One of the judges is respected flamenco _cantaor_ José Merce, who finds the performance very much to his taste and spontaneously begins to sing to the harpist's accompaniment. A long and enthusiastic conversation in Spanish follows:






Here is a Bulerias in the modern style I call "Brazilian" for want of a better term:


----------

